# in your neighborhood



## aricecake1 (Dec 10, 2006)

I am new here and was just wondering how many of us live close to each other and don't realize that we are Pier and Surf brothers (or Sisters). Hech we my even be neighbors. so i'll start it off by post the closes cross streets close to my home. Harry s truman and new orchard drive. Largo md


----------



## b12823 (Jun 26, 2006)

Canton ave and 95


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

:fishing: Rosemont Ave & RT.15


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

The Land Of Pleasant Living


----------



## leupus (Jan 3, 2006)

*location*

Upper Fells, Bank st


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Baltimor more..*

95 & Washington Blvd.. (pigtown, washington Village)


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Surrounded by Rts 175, 100, 29 and I95, Columbia, MD


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*aricecake1,*

I live about 5 mins from you for now. Lake Arbour Way & Central ave.

I'll be in Columbia soon. I'll leave out my whereabouts cuz I don't wan't Okimavich to know where I'am.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

leupus said:


> Upper Fells, Bank st


i live in gough st, until last week.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> I live about 5 mins from you for now. Lake Arbour Way & Central ave.
> 
> I'll be in Columbia soon. I'll leave out my whereabouts cuz I don't wan't Okimavich to know where I'am.


Geez, there goes the neighborhood


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

okimavich said:


> Surrounded by Rts 175, 100, 29 and I95, Columbia, MD


 Let me guess , Hmmm , Let's go catch some crappie and trout at Lake Elkhorn , Hmmm , smallmouth and trout at the Middle Patuxent (Savage) , crappie , bass , walleye , stripers , white and yellow perch , catfish and other goodies at Rocky Gorge . If you want some spots that produce in your area , get in touch ! Did you know that shad run all the way up above Laurel to the Duckett Dam ?


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

right off the perryville exit on 95...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

in the former "Seafood capital of the world" _circa 1900's_ that is (was)


Welcome aboard by the way!


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*hmmmmmmm*

Columbia Md 21044:redface:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

0ne block from 5th Street, North Beach, MD or seven blocks from NB pier


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

near security mall


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Big Rad said:


> Columbia Md 21044:redface:


Why the sad face ... That is a great location for access to employment as well as property value increases!

I know its not a fashing/hunting friendly place but ....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

North end of Baltimore, Mt. Washington.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> fashing/hunting friendly place but ....


Looking good in the wood


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Well, two blocks away from lake Elkhorn. Columbia, MD


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Rt. 40 & maryland ave (Braddock Heights). bivalvebill, Nice to see another Fredericktonian on-board.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Fish Bait said:


> Rt. 40 & maryland ave (Braddock Heights). bivalvebill, Nice to see another Fredericktonian on-board.


Yes, but i believe we are called Frednecks:fishing:  :beer:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I think you are either a fredneck or a fruppy ... I'll take a fredneck anyday


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Five minutes up Ritchie Hwy from Rt 50. 
Ten minutes to SPSP.
Ten seconds to the Magothy River.  
.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow - never knew I had some members in my hometown area. Lumberyard/Pigtown and Morrell Park. :beer: 

Mountain Road / Lake Shore


----------



## LongIslandtoMD (May 8, 2005)

*795*

Franklin blvd...Reisterstown


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Tommy I live in Pigtown! Do you still live in Pigtown? If so I live on Cross st...




Tommy Robinson said:


> Wow - never knew I had some members in my hometown area. Lumberyard/Pigtown and Morrell Park. :beer:
> 
> Mountain Road / Lake Shore


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Cyg*

That is not a sad face. It is a red face. I'm amazed at the rise in property values . In fact I luv my neighborhood. That was an embarrassed smile cause some of the folks come to the area to do the sweetwater and I haven't met up with them yet. Mandingo works at the coner of my development and I haven't even seen him before......

So I'm embarassed:redface:


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Forest Hill MD 21050 Harford county.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I live at Dicks Sporting Goods in Fairfax. What can I say, I <3 Shakespere Rods and Reels!:beer:


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*You're not far from me, Flea*



sand flea said:


> North end of Baltimore, Mt. Washington.


33rd Street, 2 blocks east of Calvert. St.

:redface:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I live at the corner of Paradise and Valhalla. But I work down in DC at the intersection of Hades and Abaddon. You'll notice it when you pass the three headed dog.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

rockville, md. exit 6b off of 270. right there.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> Tommy I live in Pigtown! Do you still live in Pigtown? If so I live on Cross st...


Not anymore - I now live in Lake Shore . Spent the rest of my life in that area though :beer: .


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

I live near Bel Pre Road and Layhill Road


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

fishbait said:


> I live at the corner of Paradise and Valhalla. But I work down in DC at the intersection of Hades and Abaddon. You'll notice it when you pass the three headed dog.


And fishbait gets all literary on us...speaking of Cerberus, you ever had the brew of the same name from the Brewer's Art in Baltimore? Dee-lish.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

Berrywood Ridge, Severna Park just behind Barranco's funeral. Nothing like sitting your crabshells out early for the trashman...makes'em think something just isn't right at the ole funeral home!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Hi neighbor!*

I live in Bowie MD - Just up Route 301...

Sandcrab


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

stupidjet said:


> rockville, md. exit 6b off of 270. right there.


Hey . . . I'm off 6B. Only one person from P&S per exit!!!! Since you posted first, I'll move


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

when im in maryland and not at school i reside off of sportsneck road, right past the outlets on 50


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> when im in maryland and not at school i reside off of sportsneck road, right past the outlets on 50


Gotta love the Eastern Shore ... ya know you are in the boonies when all yer roads have 'neck' in them  

They call my part of town 'down neck'


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hey . . . I'm off 6B. Only one person from P&S per exit!!!! Since you posted first, I'll move



ok, how about i give 6b to you? i can get to my house from exit 5 anyways, falls road, just as quickly...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

stupidjet said:


> ok, how about i give 6b to you? i can get to my house from exit 5 anyways, falls road, just as quickly...


Yous guys are sounding like you're from Jersey.  Next thing you'll know is that you are going to have to pay to get out of the state.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> I live at the corner of Paradise and Valhalla. But I work down in DC at the intersection of Hades and Abaddon. You'll notice it when you pass the three headed dog.


Ever been to Intercourse, PA? It's around the corner (depends who's driving) from Paradise, PA.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

sand flea said:


> And fishbait gets all literary on us...speaking of Cerberus, you ever had the brew of the same name from the Brewer's Art in Baltimore? Dee-lish.


I'll give that a try. You got an address for Brewer's Art. I'll be up near Baltimore on Saturday. Fishing of course!



okimavich said:


> Ever been to Intercourse, PA? It's around the corner (depends who's driving) from Paradise, PA.


Sounds like a fun place!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Narvon PA about mid-way between Philly and Lancaster near where rt 322 and 23 meet

excellent thread ... could result in more fishing being done


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Gaithersburg/Montgomery Village, across from the lake.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

In philadelphia city ave(rt. 1) at St Joes univ


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Stay outta our thread you Pennsyltuckieans !!!This is for us Merlanders only.


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

I am also in Columbia...anyone interested in showing me a few of the freshwater spots around there. I know about the lake right by Clyde's Restaurant but have never fished it.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

*Elkridge, MD*: Smushed somewhere/near Rt's-1/95/100/695/195, Snowden River Parkway/Brokenland Parkway and any other road in that area  
*Skully*, CDL fishes that lake frequently and does well with the LM Bass. I've personally never fished it, but it is on my "to fish" list.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*see what I mean....*

Skully and Bryan....Hi neighbors!! That is lake Kittimaquandi (sp?). Crappie bass and perch in that lake. Centennial and Elkhorn are nearby too. Trout at Elkhorn right now

I live in Hickory Ridge right across from the college


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

*Big Rad*

Yeah, you really are my neighbor. I'm on Eliots Oak not even a minute from you.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Why don't you guys go out on a date or something...geez.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

I live 3 minutes drive from Algonkian boat ramp. If you are yakker I can show you where the smallies are hiding.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

1BadF350 said:


> Why don't you guys go out on a date or something...geez.


hahah LOL. Funny. I would ask you more specifically where you live since my buddy lives over there in Walker's Choice, but I don't wanna seem like a stalker or freak  My wife always asks me who I go fishing with and then asks me "are you sure they aren't crazy or axe-murderers?"  Safety first gents!!! That's why I always have Fishbait go and meet new guys, and if he comes back, I'm good to go


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, I'm in Walkers Choice


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Skully said:


> I am also in Columbia...anyone interested in showing me a few of the freshwater spots around there. I know about the lake right by Clyde's Restaurant but have never fished it.


Summer+Night+topwaters right under
the lights at boat dock and walkway
areas = Big Bass

People look at ya strange but who cares.


----------



## Skully (May 30, 2000)

*Thanks!*

Tilapia,

Thanks for the tip, I'll definitely give it a shot.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> My wife always asks me who I go fishing with and then asks me "are you sure they aren't crazy or axe-murderers?"  Safety first gents!!! That's why I always have Fishbait go and meet new guys, and if he comes back, I'm good to go


or worst, serial homosexual rapist.  you heard of this guy who robbed and raped his male victims, so they don't call the police??:--|


----------

